

4 Ways to be a Great Dad & Entrepreneur - tmetzner
http://differential.io/blog/4-ways-to-be-a-great-dad-entrepreneur

======
joshowens
Interesting article, thx for sharing. I am curious, do you feel two hours is
enough for quality time?

